# Need a new 32" or bigger budget TV (not necessarily smart)



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2018)

TV in my home got kaput in 5 years. It was a local brand and it days got over. It got kaput even after repairing it's mobo once. So I think it's safe to assume it's not going to get fix now.

So now I require a TV for home. Questionnaire filled:
1. Budget?
- Less than 20k.

2. Display type and size?
- 32" is fine. More only if it's under budget or really feature rich.

3. What will the TV/monitor be used for primarily?
- LCD/LED depending on what can I get in budget.

4. Types and number of ports required?
- USB port and HDMI is must. I intend to use Amazon Aag Danda (Fire stick)

5. Preferred choice of brand?
- None, since I know branded is costly. So I am ok with non branded. Budget is more important.

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
- None as of now.

7. Any other info that you want to share.
- I think 1080p should be available in this budget. Rest I have no idea about TV's in general. Out of touch with it since years. TV should be able to play video files from Pen drive. Is this available on non-smart TV?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2018)

So I saw that Mi Smart TV 32" and 43" are available at 14k and 23k respectively on Flipkart and Mi store.
It looks really enticing.

The only con is flash sale. Which is tomorrow. Experience have shown that to buy something in Flash sale, you need the reflexes of a Flash. So I don't know if I can get that.

Are their better models available?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 25, 2018)

Where's your Excel?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 25, 2018)

*www.amazon.in/Acer-EB321HQU-Resolution-Brightness-Response/dp/B078G267FX/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1529939327&sr=1-1&refinements=p_n_feature_two_browse-bin:2595397031

Get this, attach speakers ! Would kick every 32 inch TVs in the nuts.
Later on you can use this to play 4k stuff (downscaled to 1440p) from your PC, if you want.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Where's your Excel?


I don't have time to make an excel. (although it would really help).
This time I am just doing things the old school. Suggestions and reviews.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> *www.amazon.in/Acer-EB321HQU-Resolution-Brightness-Response/dp/B078G267FX/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1529939327&sr=1-1&refinements=p_n_feature_two_browse-bin:2595397031
> 
> Get this, attach speakers ! Would kick every 32 inch TVs in the nuts.
> Later on you can use this to play 4k stuff (downscaled to 1440p) from your PC, if you want.


Damn, that seems to be a good stuff. But will this play normal cable content appropriately? And what about Amazon Fire stick? I heard it don't support 4k. I don't know if it supports anything over fHD, that is 2k.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2018)

What kind of normal cable do you have ? Most cable operators have set top boxes now with HDMI output or atleast some form of monitor output. I know this exceeds your budget a bit if you factor in cost of speakers but this will be much more future proof than any 32 inch TV that is on the market (except very high end models)

You can also use external TV Tuner boxes, if set top box that you have doesnt have any form of monitor output. It costs around (1.5k).

Regardless if your budget is a strict 20k, then Look at TCL TVs

*www.amazon.in/99-1-inches-L39D2900...ie=UTF8&qid=1530019878&sr=1-1&keywords=TCL+TV


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2018)

check this out
Ridaex Nuke 4K LED Smart TV - Manufactured In India 32 Inch 4K LED TV-Mi Tv - Vu Tv - Xiaomi Tv
they have 32" model @22k
call their CC to get all the details about its features and demo possibility.
PQ is excellent and DLED panel

Ridaex Nuke 32 Inch  Full HD Android 7.1 Smart TV


----------



## Vyom (Jun 27, 2018)

Why is another 32" model from same company with Rs 18k?
Ridaex RE-1320 32 Inch Android Smart TV

_Aur confuse karo!_


----------



## Vyom (Jun 27, 2018)

Also shortlisted the cheapest 32" FHD smart tv: Shibuyi 81.28cm (32 inch) Full HD LED Smart TV Online at best Prices In India
It's from an Indian bran. I think I should give it a chance.


----------



## Minion (Jun 27, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Why is another 32" model from same company with Rs 18k?
> Ridaex RE-1320 32 Inch Android Smart TV
> 
> _Aur confuse karo!_


Because of less features, wide color gamut older version of android and some other features are missing


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Why is another 32" model from same company with Rs 18k?
> Ridaex RE-1320 32 Inch Android Smart TV
> 
> _Aur confuse karo!_


RE-1320 is the older model and Nuke series is the newest model.

_if u have friends in Bangalore then they have Demo showroom available_


----------



## Vyom (Jun 28, 2018)

So I went to 3 stores today:
*1. Mi Store: *They don't have stocks yet. Said that tomorrow new stock will come, and there would be chance I can get a 32" TV. But since tomorrow is also flash sale, I will try to get the 32" one online. If not successful I can go to the offline store, where I could get it.

*2. Reliance Trends store: *They mostly just keep costly Sony and Samsung TVs. There was one TV of VU brand: D7545. But it was non smart one and non full HD one. For Rs 14.5k. Didn't seem to be worth it, especially since below point.

*3. Chroma:* They didn't have VU brand TVs. Chroma salesman said, they (Chroma) are the ones who brought VU in India. But now they have stopped selling due to lack of service centers. Chroma provided two budget options: One from Hitachi. A non smart, non fHD monitor at Rs 22k. But he said there is an offer going on, "only for today" due to which I can buy it for Rs 16k. I said "ok". Second model which was of Chroma brand itself and it was also non fHD and non smart but for Rs 16k. I said "F it".

So now sitting on my PC, I browsed Amazon and if I am not able to get 32" Mi TV tomorrow then I could buy this one: *www.amazon.in/Sanyo-inches-XT-32S7200F-Full-Black/dp/B075YPL1RH

Sanyo, 32" for 15.5K, that could cost me Rs 14k after Citibank card discount. So atleast I can get a full HD 32" TV albeit non smart. But I have Fire stick so that's not a big issue.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 29, 2018)

HD in this day and age is terrible choice


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> HD in this day and age is terrible choice


But HD on 32" is not that noticeable. Every salesman vouch for that and told that fHD in 32" is not so popular for this reason.
I think they are right in this regard.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2018)

I have set my phone's screen to hd rather than qwhd. Eyes can't spot those minute differences.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2018)

billubakra said:


> I have set my phone's screen to hd rather than qwhd. Eyes can't spot those minute differences.


HD is 1280 x 720. WQHD (not QWHD) is 2560 × 1440. That's not a "minute" difference.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2018)

Vyom said:


> HD is 1280 x 720. WQHD (not QWHD) is 2560 × 1440. That's not a "minute" difference.


I am not talking about resolution but whats visible to the eye. In Samsung phone's theres an option to set the screen as per hd, fhd etc. The difference is only visible when you connect a vr to the phone.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2018)

billubakra said:


> I am not talking about resolution but whats visible to the eye. In Samsung phone's theres an option to set the screen as per hd, fhd etc. The difference is only visible when you connect a vr to the phone.


Oh apologies. I read your "can't" as "can". 
Absolutely. So if I am not watching a TV from very near, then I don't think fHD on 32" TV makes much difference. Thanks.

I wonder if I can lower resolution on my LG G6 from QWHD to fHD.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2018)

*www.amazon.in/Daiwa-L42FVC84U-inch...54&sr=8-10-spons&keywords=FHD+LED+TV+32&psc=1

*www.amazon.in/dp/B01EKSSKXG/ref=psdc_1389396031_t1_B07B7K42ZN

*www.amazon.in/TCL-SLIM-81cm-inches...qid=1530260732&sr=8-22&keywords=FHD+LED+TV+32


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2018)

What brand is Daiwa! And TCL have after sales service?
I am not buying Samsung. In 22k, I would rather get Mi 40" smart TV.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 1, 2018)

So I did a mock drill. I attempted to purchase Mi TV on Flipkart on 29th flash sale. I was able to add it to cart. Also, it took 5-10 min for them to go out of stock. Which means I could have bought an Mi TV easily.

On weekend though, I was able to get my old TV repaired. So buying a new TV is deferred for a while.
Thanks for everyone to participate in this discussion.


----------

